# Is this a Pike or a Muskie?



## goldfishboy (Jul 13, 2004)

Friend got this in the runaway Quarry of w.5th he thinks its a muskie but i say its a pike I get small ones but never this big what kind of pike is this?


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Muskie


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

It is hard to tell from the picture, do you have any clearer pictures?


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Pic is tough but looks like a pike to me. Nice local catch!


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

Northern pike


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

100% Muskie, during the summer?


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Muskie based on what details I can make out.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

That's a Northern Pike.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Musky for sure.


Roscoe


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice crappie man!
Pike fo sho


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Black snake.......viper.......I say a ski but need a better pic


----------



## goldfishboy (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanks its the only photo he gave me 1/2 say muskie 1/2 say Northern pike. There might be muskie in there.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Musky!


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

From poor picture and the coloration, I would say Muskie.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Definitely a musky


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

As others have said, poor picture to try to guess species with but my guess will be Pike. It looks like I can make out the bean shaped markings of Pike all over the body.


----------



## goldfishboy (Jul 13, 2004)

How about now?


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Northern for sure.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

It is a blurry picture an fish id posts are gre


goldfishboy said:


> View attachment 225372
> 
> How about now?


Oh yeah that be a crappie,son.

Pike for sure this time


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Changing my answer following the enlargement. I used to practice swimming long distance in that quarry and through my goggles would see only gills and a few bass around the rock piles. Interesting.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ya blew that sucka up... Its a pike


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I dont know but i bet we have at least 3 pages saying pike or musky. Lol


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Deazl666 said:


> Changing my answer following the enlargement. I used to practice swimming long distance in that quarry and through my goggles would see only gills and a few bass around the rock piles. Interesting.


They camo into weeds and rocks very well....


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Saugeyefisher said:


> They camo into weeds and rocks very well....


Until they move and those yellow fin tips suddenly become visible. It'd be pretty cool if there's a resident population there.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Northern Muskie.


----------



## foton (Nov 25, 2012)

Pikeski ... a new hybrid in quaries. Soon all query fish will just be "Fish".


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Light spots, dark background. Northern pike. But, a muskie is a type of pike too.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

NCbassattack said:


> Light spots, dark background. Northern pike. But, a muskie is a type of pike too.


A meaner badder type!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

It is an Esox Lucius.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Yup....change to pike


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

looks like a tiger musky


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

pike


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

Mongolian Canvasback perch


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

Lol these Id threads are my favorite


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

greatmiami said:


> Lol these Id threads are my favorite


I love them!


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

I change to pike


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

looks like a tiger musky to me


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

BigDub007 said:


> I change to pike


Did you have to clean your glasses,GOSH!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

The easiest way to tell is by the "Y" bones. It's pretty obvious after you fillet them.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Have caught and seen others catch northerns in there. This ones bigger then any I've seen. Nice fish...hope you revived her and sent her back.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

That is a northern pike and a really nice one!!


----------



## goldfishboy (Jul 13, 2004)

Yes its a bigboy for columbus. I,V Got smaller ones and tons of follow ups and I,m seeing more and more so they are doing great in the quarry. He did let it go. The mouth tells me its a NORTHERN PIKE.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Count the pores under the jaw??


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

H


goldfishboy said:


> Yes its a bigboy for columbus. I,V Got smaller ones and tons of follow ups and I,m seeing more and more so they are doing great in the quarry. He did let it go. The mouth tells me its a NORTHERN PIKE.


How long was that bad girl?


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Northern


----------



## nmatts21 (Dec 10, 2016)

good way to always tell: pike have patterns going up and down vertically like a tiger and muskie have their patterns running along their body horizontally! Nice catch


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Closest thing we have here in central NC are chain pickerel. But I've caught some of those reaching four pounds. I saw a six pounder caught at High Rock. They really scrap, like all pike.
We have muskies in some of our rivers, the French Broad and the New in particular. I think Lake James and Lake Adger in the mountains are the only places we have northern pike.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

NCbassattack said:


> Closest thing we have here in central NC are chain pickerel. But I've caught some of those reaching four pounds. I saw a six pounder caught at High Rock. They really scrap, like all pike.
> We have muskies in some of our rivers, the French Broad and the New in particular. I think Lake James and Lake Adger in the mountains are the only places we have northern pike.


I grew up with a guy who now lives in and fishes the lakes in SC. He told me several years ago a lot of southerners call them (pickerel) Jack fish, consider them trash and bass eaters, and kill them outright as a result. Ignorance knows no bounds.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Don't see zombie eyes so not a saugeye. I'm going with black crappie. Way to blow up a spot by the way! OGF Spot Posting Police will be contacting you shortly if they haven't already.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Deazl666 said:


> I grew up with a guy who now lives in and fishes the lakes in SC. He told me several years ago a lot of southerners call them (pickerel) Jack fish, consider them trash and bass eaters, and kill them outright as a result. Ignorance knows no bounds.


Possibly some feel like that, but most people I know appreciate their fighting ability and release them. Pickerel eat young bass and bass eat eat young pickerel.
Here's a French Broad muskie.
http://www.ncangler.com/forums/threads/69857-Musky-on-the-French-Broad?highlight=muskie+fishing


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Don't see zombie eyes so not a saugeye. I'm going with black crappie. Way to blow up a spot by the way! OGF Spot Posting Police will be contacting you shortly if they haven't already.


Lol,I was gonna ask if it was private or not. But that would 100% be a thread jack. Fish id + location + legality post=most epic December post of all time get off my lawn

Op that fish is awesome man and to catch them in places like that is really cool!
They allow ice fishing?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

NCbassattack said:


> Possibly some feel like that, but most people I know appreciate their fighting ability and release them. Pickerel eat young bass and bass eat eat young pickerel.
> Here's a French Broad muskie.
> http://www.ncangler.com/forums/threads/69857-Musky-on-the-French-Broad?highlight=muskie+fishing


Nice ski!!


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Lol,I was gonna ask if it was private or not. But that would 100% be a thread jack. Fish id + location + legality post=most epic December post of all time get off my lawn
> 
> Op that fish is awesome man and to catch them in places like that is really cool!
> They allow ice fishing?


I'll say it: It's private, gated off, and mostly surrounded by cliffs.


----------



## goldfishboy (Jul 13, 2004)

They ice fish the beach its not real safe in the middle with the underground water river to lake. It is private but i live on the hidden lake side . PM me if anyone wants to fish sun.or other days I was getting nice saugeyes in my back yard river on vibes and nice cats and smallmouths.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Pike


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

That is, without question, a very nice Ohio Northern Pike!


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice water wolf!!!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice Pike


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Looks like a Blue Pike


----------



## ChappyC (Nov 17, 2004)

IV'E BEEN FISHING MUSKIE AND PIKE MY WHOLE LIFE. TAKE IT TO THE BANK -----IT'S A NORTHERN PIKE.


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

YES! YES! Everything I came here for lol


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

The word is out: Spoke with a customer at the store a few days ago stocking up on pike lures who had this picture along with several others on his phone. (I asked if he was the OP or a forum member but he said he wasn't.). Anyway, he and a buddy plan on sneaking a boat in there early this spring to troll. Seemed inappropriate to ask where he found the pics, but he knew exactly which quarry had the pike.


----------

